# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف تقرأ كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه...للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ

## أبومالك المصرى

الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد:
فهذه فوائد من محاضرة الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ بعنوان"كيف تقرأ كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه"
وتشمل:
1- المميزات العامة لكلام وكتب شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله
2- كيف تقرأ كتبه فى العقيدة
3- كيف تقرأ مباحثه رحمه الله فى الفقه
4- مع التنبيه على أخطاء الناظرين فى كتبه وكلامه

مقدما اعتذر عن الأخطاء الإملائية لسرعة الكتابة وسوء الخط لأن عندما نقلته من برنامج الكتابة يتغير شكله

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

-أكثر كلامه يحتاج لنظر وتبصره

-وصف أنه إذا تكلم فى فن ،يظن أنه لا يحسن غيره

- إذا ناظر أحد من المتخصصين فى فن من الفنون أفاد بأشياء لم تكن عنده ،فإذا تكلم مع الفقهاء أفادهم بأشياء ،وإذا تحدث مع الفلاسفة والمتكلمين أفادهم بأشياء لم تكن يعلمونها.

- هو مجدد المائة السابعة لأنه نصر عقيدة السلف وأراء أئمتهم بعد إندثاره

مميزات كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه –رحمه الله-

 1-أنه يوجز الكلام فى المسألة فى موضع ويبسطها فى موضع آخر
فالإيجاز هو خلاصة كلامه والبسط للتفصيل والاستدلال.

2-مؤلفاته منها المختصرة ومنها المطولة "ومن لم يفهم المختصرات فلن يعى المطولات" ،كالواسطية والحموية والتدمرية.

 3-التأصيل والاستطراد ،التأصيل ما يذكره فيه أصل المسألة وصورتها والحكم عليها، ثم يستطرد ناقلا الأقوال المؤيده لرأيه وأنه الراجح،وقد يكون الاستطراد لبيان أراء المخالفين لرأيه والرد عليهم،أو لذكر النظائر.
فاستطرادته ليس لتأصيل المسألة لكن يراد بها التدليل على صحة الأصل بتقعيد أو تنظير اواستدلال أو رد على مخالف .

*لهذا ينتبه طالب العلم فلا يأخذ كلامه من المستطرد بل من التأصيلات 
وله كتاب اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ... يمكن أن يلخص فى 40-50 صفحة لكنه اكثر من الاستطراد.

4-كلامه يكثر فيه المحكم والمتشابه ،والمتاشبه يعنى المشكل الذى يحتمل
أو مشكل على أصول السلف والمعروف أنه لا يخرج على أقوالهم .

*وقد يورد مشكلا ويحل بالنظر إلى المواضع الأخرى التى تكلم فيها عن المسألة.

 5- يكثر من النقول ويسهب فى النقل عن أهل العلم للتدليل على أنه لم يتفرد برأيه ،كما فى الحموية.

6-يكثر من الاستدلال (وهذا من مميزاته) فيستفيض،من القرآن الكريم ،والحديث(مع الحكم على الحديث) والاجماع،والقيا  س،والتقعيد الفقهى ،أقوال الصحابة،التنظير .

7-كثرة استعماله لعلوم الآلة كأصول الفقه واللغة وعلم الكلام.

8- يستعمل مصطلحات أهل الفنون وتسمى عند العلماء "اللغة العرفية"
مصطلحات كل فن،فإذا تكلم فى الفقه استخدم مصطلحات الفقهاء وهكذا.

*ملحوظة*:يجب أن يفهم الكلام على مصطلحات أهل الفنون لا ما يتبادر إلى الذهم مباشرة،وكلما كان العالم أكثر استخداما للغة العلم كان أكثر تأصيلا وفهما.

وابن تيميه كان إذا ثمّ كلمة تحمل أكثر من وجه ،يقول ان اللفظة مجملة ،فإن فسرت بكذا فهى كذا،وإذا فسرت بكذا فهى كذا،ويجب حملها على المعنى الصحيح.
فإذا أردت أن تفهم كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  فعليك بابن القيم
كان الشيخ عبدالرازق عفيفى-رحمه الله- يقول :شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  يأتى لجبال الباطل فيلقمه حتى يتهدم ،أما ابن القيم فيأخذ الركام فيكسره لاشلاء .
شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  يرد بالأصول والتنظير مرة واحدة حتى وقع من وصفه بالموج المتلاطم ،أما ابن القيم فيأتى بوجوه المسألة ويفصلها ،وابن تيميه فيموج موجا ولهذا يقع الألتباس فى فهم كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  أكثر من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

كيف تقرأ كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  فى العقيدة

  1-كتبه وكلامه فى الاعتقاد متنوع ما بين المختصرات والمطولات وسبيل فهمه ضبط المختصرات كالواسطية  والحموية والتدمرية والثلاث مختصرات على الترتيب مهمة لفهم كلامه ومذهبه وتقريره للمسائل ،فلابد لطالب العلم استيعاب هذه المختصرات قبل الشروع فى مطولاته ،فقراءة المطول قبل المختصر يوقع فى الألتباس  .


ملحوظة:لابد أن تتصور المسائل تصورا صحيحا حتى لا يلتبس الأمر عليك،أما جمع الشتات ، فقد يذكر البعض مسألة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه لكنه لا يفهمها على وجهها لأنه أخذها من المشكل

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

كيف تقرأ مباحث شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  الفقهية 
-أرائه ظهرت على شكل:
1-بحوث مستقلة. 
2-فتاوى .
3- قواعد. 
4- نقول نقلت عنه.

-شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  جمع بين أنواع الاجتهاد
1-مجتهد مطلق 

2- مجتهد فى المذهب(الحنبلى) 

 3-مجتهد فى التخريج فى المذهب
 4- مجتهد فى الفتوى

5- لم اسمعه جيدا.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

مميزات كلامه فى المسائل الفقهية 
1-إذا صور المسائل فإنه يصورها فى الغالب على مبنى تصور الحنابلة.

2-سعة اطلاعه على المذاهب ،وخاصة الحنبلى ،فإنه يورد أقوال الإمام أحمد وقد تكون أكثر من رواية،والأقوال فى المذهب ،وأحيانا يورد كلام أئمة المذاهب الأخرى.
ولهذا يحدث التشتت عند قارىء كلام شيخ الإسلام فى المسائل لتشعبها وكثرة الاستدلالات وغيرها .

*-فلهذا على طالب العلم عند قراءة كلامه أن:
- يعرف صورة المسألة ثم يعرف الخلاف العالى فى المذهب ثم الخلاف بين أحمد والأئمة ثم خلاف الأئمة التى أندثرت مذاهبهم.

-ومن الأخطاء فى هذا أن من الناس من يأخذ صورة المسألة وطريقة عرضها من بعض الكتب كشروح الأحاديث وبعض كتب الشافعية كالمجموع والمحلى ،ثم ينظر فى كلام شيخ الإسلام فيحصل له خلل .

3-كثرة استدلاله بالنصوص أولا بالقرآن وما يتبعه من القرءآت وغيرها
والحديث مع محتلف الروايات.
وعند كلامه عن السنة يميز بين الأحاديث وينقل كلام أئمة الجرح والتعديل ويرجح ويختار بينها


فعلى طالب العلم أن يقرأ إلى جانب كلامه كلام باقى الأئمة
فشيخ الإسلام   يضعف كثيرا من نظره للمتن لكثره علومه ولو كان صحيح الأسناد والعكس وهذا قوة نظر من مجتهد مطلق.

4-ظهر فى كلامه تطبيق لأصول الفقه ،واستنباطه يوافق القواعد المعروفة عند العلماء وأصول الفقه مبنى على أركان أربعة (الحكم-الدليل-الاستدلال-المستدل )و شيخ الإسلام يخلطهم جميعا ويستحضرهم استحضارا واحدا.
فيأتى بالحديث عن المسألة من جهة الحكم والدليل ،لهذا البعض لا يفهم استدلالاته .فقد يقرأ الدليل و لا يعرف وجه الاستدلال ،وهذا من الجهل بأصول الفقه.
-وهو فى أصول الفقه ليس مقلدا تماما ،بل له اجتهادات.

5- كثرة إيراده للنظائر ،لأن النظائر تقوى رأيه فى المسائل وهذا من علوم المجتهدين ولكن ليس كل يدرك معنى هذه النظائر الذى يوردها.


6- التعليل بمقاصد الشريعة وهو مما أنفرد به فى الفتوى وللعز بن عبدالسلام –رحمه الله-(وهو صوفى أشعرى)إيراد الفتاوى بناء على المقاصد ،لكن شيخ الإسلام تميز بعرض مقاصد الشريعة على أصول السلف وهذا لم يُسبق إليها على نحو ما أورد فى فتاويه،فقد صنف الفروع بناءا على المقاصد.
-ويجب على طالب العلم التنبه إلى أن حكم المسائل الفقهية ينبنى على مقاصد الشريعة وينبنى عليها كل الأحكام الفقهية فلا ينظر إليها من جهة الدليل فقط،ولكن ينظر لأصول الفقه والنظائر والمقاصد والقواعد.

- ومن الأخطاء التى يرتكبها الناظر لفقه شيخ الإسلام أنه يهتم بالدليل من النقل فقط وهو خطأ راجع لضعف العلم ،لكن يجب أن بدرك ما تنبنى عليه الأحكام ،والأحكام لا تنبنى على أدلة الكتاب والسنة فقط ولكن أشياء أخرى.

7-التعليل بالقواعد الفقهية سواء كانت عامة بالمذاهب أو خاصة بالمذهب.
وفائدتها :فهم المسائل الفقهية على نسق واحد ،لأنها تجمع المسائل حيث لا يكون ثمة تناقض بين المسائل .

-ومن أخطاء الناظرين فى فقه شيخ الإسلام ترجيح رأيه فى مسألة ،وترجيح رأى غيره فى مسألة أخرى.
وهذا عند المجتهد المتعمق لا يقبل،لأن الترجيح كان بالنظر فى المسألة على انفرادها،فالعال  م إذا نظر فى المسألة باعتبار النظر فى الأدلة واعتبار ما جاء فيها،فإنه إذا نظر فى مسألة أخرى لا يخلى نظره من كل المسائل التى تلحق بالقاعدة التى تندرج تحتها هذه المسألة التى يريد أن يجتهد فيها ،ولهذا شيخ الإسلام لا تجد فى كلامه تناقض،وكذلك المذاهب.

8- يطبق فى كلامه الفقهى علم الجمع والفرق ولا تجده يفرق بين المجتمعات ولا يجمع بين المفترقات.


-إذا قرأت كلام شيخ الإسلام  فى مسألة من المسائل فعليك:

المرحلة الأولى :إذا عرفت المسألة التى ستقرأ له فيها أن تراجع كتب المذهب الحنبلى حتى يكون التصور الصحيح للمسألة مأخذها و ضابطهاالباب التى وردت فيه،

 المرحلة الثانية: تر جع لكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه وتقرأه تميزه بتطبيق ما قيل فى الدرس الأول من الأختصار والاستطراد والتأصيل ،تذكر خلاصة قوله بعد قراءة المبحث كاملا،وربما لا تخلص معه برأى واضح ولكن إذا تأملت ستخلص لرأيه.

المرحلة الثالثة:بعد ذلك تراجع كلام تلامذة ابن تيميه وماذكروه من اختياراته كابن القيم وابن مفلح والأخير يذكر كثيرا أراء شيخ الإسلام خاصة فى الفروع والاداب الشرعية بقوله شيخنا.
وهناك كتب خاصة ذكرت اختياراته كالاختيارات ومختصر الفتاوى والإنصاف للمرداوي


-وفى لفظه تشعر انه يختار من أقوال غيره لأنه لاينفرد برأى،
فليس له خرق إجماع فكل رأى له سبق به.

المرحلة الرابعة:ثم بعد ذلك مراجعة الكلام مرة أخرى مع قراءة كلام تلامذته 
يتسق لك مراد شيخ الإسلام 
بذلك تعرف كيف يجى ويتموج فى إيراد الأدلة والتعليلات والمقاصد وغيرها
حتى يكون عند طالب العلم 1- فهم لكلام شيخ الإسلام 
2-يعرف كيف تعالج المسائل الفقهيه.

المسألة الأخيرة :إذا أختلفت الفتاوى والنقول عنه:فتجد مجموع الفتاوى لعبدالرحمن ابن قاسم ،فتوتين متناقضتين ،فابحث عن المتقدم والمتأخر فى الفتوى ،فإن لم تدرك وهو الأكثر ،فأرجع إلى كتب تلامذته كابن القيم وابن مفلح.
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أدعو الله أن يوفقنا وجميع أحباب المجلس للقراءة والإستفادة من كتب شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية وتلميذه النجيب إبن قيم الجوزية رحمها الله تعالى.

 تفضلوا روابط 30 من كتب شيخ الإسلام إبن تيمية و تلميذه البار إبن قيم الجوزية التي تشرفت بجمعها  من موقع المكتبة الوقفية المباركة، وأنصح أن يكون البدء بقراءة كتب إبن قيم الجوزية قبل البداءة بكتب شيخ الإسلام، وذلك لعمق عبارة شيخ الإسلام، وبذا يكون قد استعين بأسلوب إبن قيم الجوزية السهل العبارة لفهم طريقة شيخ الإسلام في التعبير والتأليف. 


*  *
* 
*1- كتاب هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق عثمان جمعة ضميرية (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1779*
*
* 
*
* 
*2- كتاب التبيان في أيمان القرآن لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق عبد الله بن سالم البطاطي (علوم القرآن)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1777*
*
* 
*
* 
*3- كتاب بدائع التفسير الجامع لما فسره الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية بتحقيق يسري السيد و صالح الشامي (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1529*
*
* 
*
* 
*4- كتاب المنار المنيف في الصحيح والضعيف <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة>بتحقيق يحي بن عبد الله الثمالي (مصطلح الحديث)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1775*
*
* 
*
* 
*5- كتاب مناسك الحج والعمرة  لإبن قيم الجوزية بتحقيق محمد حسيني عفيفي (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2252*
*
* 
*
* 
*6- كتاب الفوائد لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد عزير شمس ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1781*
*
* 
*
* 
*7- كتاب  حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق زائد بن أحمد النشري ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1773*
*
* 
*
* 
*8- كتاب طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد أجمل الإصلاحي و زائد بن أحمد النشري( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1776*
*
* 
*
* 
*9- كتاب عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق إسماعيل بن غازي مرحبا  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1778*
*
* 
*
* 
*10- كتاب الداء والدواء أو الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق محمد أجمل الإصلاحي و زائد بن أحمد النشري ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*  
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1780*
*
* 
*
* 
*11- كتاب جلاء الأفهام في الصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق  زائد بن أحمد النشري  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=493*
*
* 
*
* 
*12- كتاب الوابل الصيب ورافع الكلم الطيب لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن قائد  ( تزكية وأخلاق وآداب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=496*
*
* 
*
* 
*13- كتاب بدائع الفوائد لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق علي بن محمد العمران (ثقافة إسلامية)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=488*
*
* 
*
* 
*14- كتاب الفروسية المحمدية  لإبن قيم الجوزية <طبعة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة> بتحقيق  زائد بن أحمد النشري (ثقافة إسلامية)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1774*
*
* 
*
* 
*15- كتاب الطب النبوي  لإبن قيم الجوزية ، بتحقيق عبدالغني عبدالخالق ( طب )*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7*
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*----------------------------------------------------------
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*1- كتاب الإيمان لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق الألباني (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3706*
*
* 
*
* 
*2- كتاب جامع الرسائل لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2868*
*
* 
*
* 
*3- كتاب الفتوى الحموية الكبرى لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق حمد بن عبد المحسن التويجري (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2868*
*
* 
*
* 
*4- كتاب الإستقامة لإبن تيمية،  بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2833*
*
* 
*
* 
*5- كتاب زيارة القبور والاستنجاد بالمقبور  لإبن تيمية (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=954*
*
* 
*
* 
*6- كتاب الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق محمد بن عبد الله بن عمر الحلواني و محمد كبير أحمد شودري (عقيدة)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=649*

*
* 
*7- كتاب اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1989*
*
* 
*
* 
*8- كتاب منهاج السنة النبوية لإبن تيمية،  بتحقيق محمد رشاد سالم(فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=589*
*
* 
*
* 
*9- كتاب الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق مجموعة من المحققين (فرق وأديان)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=601*
*
* 
*
* 
*10- كتاب الإكليل في المتشابه والتأويل لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق محمد الشيمي شحات(علوم القرآن)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2813*
*
* 
*
* 
*11- كتاب تفسير آيات أشكلت على كثير من العلماء لإبن تيمية، بتحقيق عبد العزيز بن محمد الخليفة (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=462*
*
* 
*
* 
*12- كتاب التفسير الكبير لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق عبدالرحمن عميرة (تفسير)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=891*
*
* 
*
* 
*13- كتاب حقيقة الصيام لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق الألباني والشاويش (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2787*

*
* 
*14- كتاب مناسك الحج والعمرة  لإبن تيمية ، بتحقيق حسين بن محمد بن عبد الله آل الشيخ (فقه)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2236*
*
* 
*
* 
*15- كتاب مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية<طبعة مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف> (فتاوى)*
*http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1747*

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم

----------


## طالبة العلم

> -شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه  جمع بين أنواع الاجتهاد
> 
> 1-مجتهد مطلق ( يعني غير مقيد بمذهب من المذاهب )
>  
> 2- مجتهد فى المذهب(الحنبلى) 
> 
>  3-مجتهد فى التخريج فى المذهب
> 
>  4- مجتهد فى الفتوى
> ...


أنا سمعته عندما فرغت الشريط ...قال :
وفوق ذلك كله أن يكون ..

5_ مجتهد مستقل .  ( كالأئمة الأربعة _رحمهم الله_ و نحوهم كابن حزم الذين اجتهدوا في الأصول و الفروع ، ونعني بالأصول : أصول الفقه ، و الكلام على الرجال ، يعني لايقلدون غيرهم في الحكم على أي وسيلة من وسائل إثبات الحكم الشرعي ).

للفائدة : 
قال الشيخ صالح بعد ذلك :
لهذا شيخ الإسلام كان مجتهداً  في هذه جميعها ، وهذه لها أثر إذا استحضرتها  في رعاية كلامه ، ومواقع حجيته وبيانه .

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاكِ الله خيرا
موضوعات له صلة
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37071
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18330

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


و خيراً جزيت أخي الفاضل وأكرمك الله على ما خطته يداك من فوائد جليلة في هذا الموضوع المهم الذي أحسن فيه الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ نفع الله به وبعلمه ، حيث أن الكثير من طلبة العلم يتخوفون خوض بحر علم شيخ الإسلام لعمق كلامه، وحري بكل من قويت عزيمته أن يعيش مع كتب شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه المبدع إبن قيم الجوزية، فهما بحق مدرسة ليس لها مثيل في عصرنا هذا من العلم والعمل، والله أدعو أن يعيننا على النهل من معين علمها والدعوة إليه سبحانه وتعالى والعمل بمقتضى ديننا الحنيف.

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

يرفع.

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

المنهج القيم في قراءة كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195950

----------

